# A little something for me



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I always get all pumped up on election day. I went to a little gun store and thought I might find a trade for my RIA 1911. I have several others and thought I'd see what I could trade into . Well..I found this..



















It was not a need as much as a man I got a deal thing. It's a hell of a shooter though :target::draw: I have all of 425.00 in it


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! It sure looks like a tack driver. :smt023 Now, can the owner drive a tack with it? :smt033

-Jeff-:smt083:anim_lol:




:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL!!..

..I shot a couple cylinders through it to see if the scope as OK. I was putting em in a silver dollar at 30 yards. Man I had forgot just how much I like shooting a big wheel gun. LOL! Good thing I can reload that caliber. It can be expensive shooting that one.

I wan to find some grips for it. The ones on it are fine to hold on to. I'd like to have some nice wood though. Lot to be said about good wood :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Swet wheel gun!

Now you just need to find something to hunt with it...

Jeff


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heh..We got a lot of deer here Think it work pretty well for that.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice, very very nice!


----------

